# Just my camera



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

No rifle with me when I found him monday after work. Probably one of the best looking yotes I've seen.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice one too bad he's still breathing. Would have made a nice pelt.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

That is nice hat material right there.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree. Very nice coat.


----------

